# Si ça se trouve, ...



## HogansIslander

"Si ça se trouve, ça doit être une classe de petits fédéralistes de collège privé."

"If that is found" does not seem right here - is there more to this expression here?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Gil

With more context:
"And the class applauds.  If there is such a thing, ..."

Source:  Stéphane Laporte, La Presse, Montréal.

N.B.  "this morning" is November 16, 1976


----------



## viera

*Si ça se trouve* does look like it means "if there is such a thing" (as suggested by Gil). 
But a better translation of the meaning of this expression as used in France would be: "I bet it's a class of..."

Another example:  Si ça se trouve, il dit ça à toutes les filles.


----------



## Gil

L'auteur de ces lignes (l'humoriste Stéphane Laporte) était un élève dans cette classe et savait (et sait) que les parents étaient majoritairement fédéralistes (ce qui serait peut-être moins vrai aujourd'hui).  Si Laporte dit "Si ça se trouve"... ama, c'est que ça se trouvait et que ça se trouve moins aujourd'hui.  Mais là, la psychanalyse politique intergénérationnelle des Québécois déborde notre propos.


----------



## HogansIslander

Merci pour votre aide, et aussi l'explication de milieu sociologique


----------



## Qcumber

... could well be / have / do ...
Quite possibly ...


----------



## titi22

"si ça se trouve" means "peut-être" (maybe) si ça se trouve, c'est faux. Maybe, it's wrong. c'est peut-être faux.


----------



## viera

"si ça se trouve" is much stronger than just "maybe".  It is somewhat cynical, and indicates a strong suspicion regarding the veracity or honesty of something, a suspicion that things aren't what they seem.  The closest I can come to the meaning is "I'll bet that..."  This is quite colloquial, but so is the French expression.

I'll bet you say that to all the girls
Si ça se trouve, tu dis ça a toutes les filles.


----------



## orlando09

What does this expression mean (used a few times in Kiffe Kiffe Demain, which I'm reading) - "it could be that.../perhaps..."?

"Si ça se trouve, Mme Burlaud elle est pas vraiment psy. Elle travaille peut-être dans le cinéma et s'inspire des foutaises que je lui raconte..."

"si ça se trouve, dans la vie, M. Schihont, c'est un mec bien, qui passe son temps à sourire..."


----------



## wildan1

_It could be that..._


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

On the other hand, Mme Burlaud may not be a real shrink after all.

On the other hand, M. Schihont may well be a decent man in real life after all.


----------



## elliefleur

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir ce que veut dire: "si ça se trouve, il ne dort même pas"... Je pense que la première partie est comme "peut-être" ??

Merci!


----------



## victoria1

"maybe he is not even sleeping"


----------



## Outsider

"It may be the case that he's not even sleeping."


----------



## ymc

Yes, it matches the English phrase "for all you know",
For all you know, he's not even sleeping/asleep
He may not be asleep


----------



## witold bayer-quest

Yes, the general meaning of "Si ça se trouve" is "maybe", or "possibly", but it is somewhat richer in nuance. It is colloquial, and is used quite often in conversation. 

Cynical? I wouldn't say that. It could be translated, quite literally, by "it may be that...". 

I don't really agree with "if there is such a thing". The expression doesn't imply that the thing possibly doesn't exist or that its existence would be surprising, but that whoever is talking doesn't know whether whatever he is talking about is true or not. 

Therefore, if context permits, I like to translate it by "for all I know". Voilà.


----------



## Leanne-

Is there somebody who know how to translate 'Si sa se trouve..'' into English?

 Something like ''si ça se trouve, j'y étais au même moment que toi""


----------



## Physics Guy

Peut-être "se trouve" = "occurs" ou "happens" en anglais.


----------



## Donaldos

Il s'agit en fait d'une expression figée, probablement à rapprocher de "il se trouve que..." (it so happens that...) . On l'utilise en général lorsque l'on se rend compte de quelque chose qui nous apparait comme possible ou probable.


----------



## honeybfly

Ah, ben, evidemment je ne connaissais pas l'expression alors.
_It so happens that_ marche très bien, comme maintenant je comprends le sens je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux.
_It so happens that, I was there the same time as you._

Je ne vois aucun problème avec cela.


----------



## viera

''si ça se trouve, j'y étais au même moment que toi"
Who knows? Maybe we were there at the same time.
It could be that we were there at the same time.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Peut-être "_if it so happens_", selon le contexte.


----------



## Kotava

Il peut aussi se traduire pas might :

ex : si ça se trouve, ça te plaira/tu les verras : you might like it/see them
ex : si ça se trouve il est mort/ne viendra pas : he might be dead/not come.


----------



## FR_ES_TRAD

Hello

I wanted to check what 'si ça se trouve' means in the context below. Does it mean, if that happens OR does it mean if you come across it (ie the money).
Thanks for clarifying.

Et alors ! Tu gagnes, tu perds... Qu'est-ce que ça peut foutre ? C'est quoi, dix bâtons, pour nous, les hommes ? Demain, si ça se trouve, demain tu es mort... Hein ? Qu'est-ce que ça peut foutre ?


... What’s ten big ones for us guys ? Tomorrow you find it and tomorrow you’re dead. Right? ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

There is no link between "si ça se trouve" and the money. I would suggest "tomorrow, who knows, You're dead".


----------



## Wopsy

Yes, I agree with Punky Zoé,  "Tomorrow, for all you know, you could be dead."


----------



## Athrun

I agree with Punky Zoé,

"Demain, si ça se trouve, demain tu es mort... Hein ?"

Tomorrow, who knows, maybe you will die/you will be dead ... right ?

it means to make the most of his life, of everyday... Make the most of the day J, because you may die the day J+1 ...


----------



## nongprue

Bonjour amis du forum,
en fait la réponse est ici doodlebug100
si ça se trouve

toutefois il se trouve qu'il y a peu,
un ami natif m'a demandé où j'habitais.
j'ai voulu lui dire
'si ça se trouve vous passez devant chez moi tous les jours ...'

j'ai été simple et j'ai dit
'if it is you drive past my house every day...'
Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais bon il semblait avoir compris
puisqu'il m'a répliqué 
'Maybe, who knows?'

merci et bonne continuation dans notre passion de l'anglais.


----------



## Icetrance

Si ça se trouve = _I wouldn't doubt if _...

It might work as a translation at time.

Just my two cents.

Take good care,everyone!😀


----------

